# Gators



## creeksidelc (Aug 20, 2012)

Anyone else pumped up about hunting some gators this year?  Less than 2 weeks!


----------



## mattech (Aug 20, 2012)

yep, I finally got my tag in today! I am ready to go!!


----------



## gtrman (Sep 18, 2012)

I am!!!  Lol!


----------



## Michael (Sep 19, 2012)

Damon, figured you'd be as tired of looking at gators as I am about now


----------



## gtrman (Sep 19, 2012)

I quit counting waaay back at 5,000.  LOL!


----------



## frydaddy40 (Sep 22, 2012)

*Not in ga.*



gtrman said:


> I quit counting waaay back at 5,000.  LOL!




    Where is this, unless you bought all the gator's
   harvested  this season it's not Ga.  

  Please post the location so folks want get any idea's.

    We aready have enough poachers.


----------



## Michael (Sep 22, 2012)

The little ones on the left came from Troy. The bigger ones on the right came from Willie and Junior


----------

